# For Those Of You That Are Hiding ..



## OldsnowboarderME (Jun 2, 2009)

:roll:


----------



## Paul (Jun 2, 2009)

As you wish...


----------



## Paul (Jun 2, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> That is so GSS ..



Pffft... he's a poor copy.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2009)

Does it have to be my real first name?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 2, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I am tired of just seeing screen names most of the time .. you should at least put your first name in your signature .. stop hiding behind the computer screen...



It's the internet.we should remain anonymous if we want..everybody knows I'm Doug but I only answer to GrilledSteezeSandwich in person..and how do we know your name is really Jerry?  You look more like a Tyrone and Julio..the one time a Blue mountain ski patroller stopped me, I said I was Juan..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 2, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> That is so GSS ..



You are such a big GSS groupie..I could e-mail you some pictures of myself if you make it happy..unfortunately I don't have any big tools..I hang out with them enough online..


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 2, 2009)

My screen name is my name, my first name is Mild. I changed my last name to Cat. It use to be pussy but everyone made fun of me so I changed it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 2, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Trust me .. when I call you Bitch you will answer..



You have some sort of homoerotic fantasy about me being your bitch..you mentioned about sharing a prison cell and stuff....sheesh..you come on really strong..sorry Jerry but we're never going to have a bromance..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 2, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Even thou you changed your name  your still a pussy..



When I'm a moderater..I'm going to ban personal attacks you dumbdickmotherfucjser


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 2, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> If your counting on the fact I wouldn't take a road trip to PA .. you would be wrong..
> ( not that I mean anything bad by that )



If any AZer is in PA I'll show them around..and OSBME..there is a Senior Center nearby so you can get your bingo and grannygrabbing in..


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 2, 2009)

Wilfredo


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 2, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Your not going to be around much longer .. Going to treat you like Smokey the Bear treats forest fires..



how does Smokey the Bear treat forest fires???  Wasn't he the Woodsy Owls buddy..give a hoot don't pollute..and your dumbass threads are polluting AlpineZone..good thing this thread is in the Miscellaneous discussions at least you get your forums right..yeah hah woo hoo..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 2, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Your mother or sister would be preferred ..



Only if I get a chance to knock the dust off your Mamas vajayjay.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 2, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Shut up bitch .. speak only when asked ..



you shut up bitch..my farts have more personality than your I don't start my ski season till January..trolling ass donkey taint..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 2, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> That's because I am not a dumb a$$ doper like you .. Smokey the Bear stomps out forest fires ..



OK..you're cool..

:flag::flag::flag:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 2, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I am just proving why you could never be a moderator here ..



Oh Shit..I got owned..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 2, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Hey what ever floats your boat son ..



I want to be on a boat..gramps..anyway I'll never be your bitch..but if you be my bodyguard I can be your long lost pal..I can call you Jerry and you can call me GrilledCheeze I mean Steeze

I'm going to the bar for the first time this week..if the week started on a Tuesday..later


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 2, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> When we do meet up some winter... you will know it's me because I will have just knocked you on your dumb doper a$$ ..



Ski Patrol is not gonna be happy about that!!!!  Marilize Legajuana!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 2, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Ok this has been fun .. time to go..



toodles...we could have done this all in a facebook chat you know..but hopefully this is entertaining for all the snowsports enthusiasts..on the intermanet..


----------



## dmc (Jun 2, 2009)

Steez.... Be nice to the only guy on this board alive during WWII..

It was the greatest generation you know...


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 2, 2009)

I heart AZ!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 2, 2009)

bump for stoke


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 2, 2009)

Meet me in person or private message me and you'll know my 'real' name.  Many here do.  Nothing wrong with wanting to maintain a bit of internet privacy.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 2, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Meet me in person or private message me and you'll know my 'real' name.  Many here do.  Nothing wrong with wanting to maintain a bit of internet privacy.



times two..


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jun 2, 2009)

My screen name is my name (slightly altered)


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 2, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Meet you at Ragged next season..



looking forward to it


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 2, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Meet me in person or private message me and you'll know my 'real' name.  Many here do.  Nothing wrong with wanting to maintain a bit of internet privacy.


+1


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 3, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Even thou you changed your name  your still a pussy..



That's Mr. Pussy to you pal! And we all know Jerry is short for Geriatric. :lol:


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 3, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Meet me in person or private message me and you'll know my 'real' name.  Many here do.  Nothing wrong with wanting to maintain a bit of internet privacy.



Didn't you use to have your name in your sig?


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 3, 2009)

this is all ha ha cute and fun, but the old maine guy has probably crossed the line to internet stalking and threatening bodily harm.  he's pretty much AZ's own bill o'reilly when it comes to GSS.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jun 3, 2009)

Gramps...I can't be asked to read all six pages of your blatant crankiness...but I'll say this: stop being crotchedy!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 3, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> Didn't you use to have your name in your sig?



nope


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 3, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> ( even if he is a dumb a$$ pot smoker )




While you're certainly entitled to your opinion Jerry (even when you're very wrong :razz, but if you haven't been paying attention, there are numerous people on this board who partake in herb usage and a very high percentage of other members who tolerate the decision of others to do so recognizing how benign the activity is.  I am aware of numerous successful professionals and parents both here in AZ and in real life who partake.  There really is no argument that alcohol doesn't create FAR greater problems in our communities and homes than herb, hence the rapid momentum to decriminalize and legalize pot. Your beloved Maine I believe was actually the first to decriminalize personal consumption amounts almost 30 years ago.  If you cannot see this, than you have drank the Kool aide / propaganda that steeze mentioned.


While I'm sure most of your comments are made with no harm intended; a little more 'Live and Let Live' in your daily attitude might do you some good.

peace,

dhs


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 3, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> While you're certainly entitled to your opinion Jerry (even when you're very wrong :razz, but if you haven't been paying attention, there are numerous people on this board who partake in herb usage and a very high percentage of other members who tolerate the decision of others to do so recognizing how benign the activity is.  I am aware of numerous successful professionals and parents both here in AZ and in real life who partake.  There really is no argument that alcohol doesn't create FAR greater problems in our communities and homes than herb, hence the rapid momentum to decriminalize and legalize pot. Your beloved Maine I believe was actually the first to decriminalize personal consumption amounts almost 30 years ago.  If you cannot see this, than you have drank the Kool aide / propaganda that steeze mentioned.
> 
> 
> While I'm sure most of your comments are made with no harm intended; a little more 'Live and Let Live' in your daily attitude might do you some good.
> ...





wait a sec, you smoke weed AND you make use of proper grammar and spell correctly?  i call BS.  you're a narc.  no way you're on the cheech and chong party train.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 3, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> wait a sec, you smoke weed AND you make use of proper grammar and spell correctly?  i call BS.  you're a narc.  no way you're on the cheech and chong party train.


That's it, I'm outta here


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 3, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> That's it, I'm outta here





sorry, should have added the little winky guy so that the sarcasm in my post would have been blatantly obvious.

;-)


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 3, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Oh BTW .. you can be a DAPS and I will still like you ..



Thanks, I can carry on with my day now.  I was getting worried; you know, cannabis induced paranoia.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 3, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> sorry, should have added the little winky guy so that the sarcasm in my post would have been blatantly obvious.
> 
> ;-)


I'm kidding of course as well...:-D


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 3, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Oh BTW .. you can be a DAPS and I will still like you ..





deadheadskier said:


> Thanks, I can carry on with my day now.  I was getting worried; you know, cannabis induced paranoia.





RootDKJ said:


> I'm kidding of course as well...:-D





feel the *LOVE*!!!!  it's almost like everyone had a safety meeting off-line at the same time or something.  good work, AZ!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 3, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> this is all ha ha cute and fun, but the old maine guy has probably crossed the line to internet stalking and threatening bodily harm.  he's pretty much AZ's own bill o'reilly when it comes to GSS.



I agree..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 3, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I have only the greatest affection for GSS and would never wish any body harm on him ( even if he is a dumb a$$ pot smoker ) except maybe if I pushed him down and rubbed his face in a pile of soft wet snow ..



What is so bad about smoking pot..I'm guessing at least half the people on here smoke occasionally..better than alchohal and tobacco..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 3, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Please don't light up around me .. you might go to jail..



????  you and your homoerotic prison fantasies..unfortunately Old dirty snowboarder..men in prison are picky when it comes to butt sex..you think you're gonna get some action just by dropping the soap but I'm sure the other inmates will pass on your ass for one a little less geriatric...


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ????  you and your homoerotic prison fantasies..unfortunately Old dirty snowboarder..men in prison are picky when it comes to butt sex..you think you're gonna get some action just by dropping the soap but I'm sure the other inmates will pass on your ass for one a little less geriatric...




i don't think he's counting on spending time in prison to spice up his personal life....as he said in another thread, he lives by a shipyard waiting for sailors looking for some R&R.....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 3, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> i don't think he's counting on spending time in prison to spice up his personal life....as he said in another thread, he lives by a shipyard waiting for sailors looking for some R&R.....



makes sense:smash::smash:


----------



## billski (Jun 3, 2009)

Mein nom ist Herr Christian Karl Gerhartsreiter.
Mein nom ist Clark Rockefeller
Mein nom ist Chris C. Crowe, 
Mein nom ist Chris Chichester
Mein nom ist Charles Smith
Mein nom ist Chip Smith


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 3, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Remember sailors are not just guys in the new Navy ..


Right, they are seamen also...:blink::-D;-)


----------



## Geoff (Jun 3, 2009)

I want the 10 minutes of my life back I just consumed reading this thread.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 3, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> you must be a slow reader ..



that's exactly what I was thinking..and you may be a Giant Tool but you'll never be in Geoffs League of Douchebagness..


----------



## Geoff (Jun 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> that's exactly what I was thinking..and you may be a Giant Tool but you'll never be in Geoffs League of Douchebagness..



Hey Doogie.  Do you really want to go there?  When you Google "Doug Slifkin", the first thing that comes up is on TGR:


> Bart is Doug Slifkin?!? Holy shit! He was the laughingstock of rec.skiing.alpine for years.



I can put Doogie's Greatest Hits back up so that's the first hit on Google.  Sound good to you?


----------



## Paul (Jun 3, 2009)

Geoff said:


> Hey Doogie.  Do you really want to go there?  When you Google "Doug Slifkin", the first thing that comes up is on TGR:
> 
> 
> I can put Doogie's Greatest Hits back up so that's the first hit on Google.  Sound good to you?



Dayum...


----------



## Philpug (Jun 3, 2009)

I go by my maiden name some times.


----------

